# YEKATERINBURG | Projects & Construction



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Newton Park | 103m 35st | 27st | 21st | U/C*
04/02/17


maximN1 said:


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Champion Park | 3x130m 3x39st | U/C*
23/01/17


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Everest | 100m 31st | U/C*
13/02/17


Medoed said:


>


----------



## victorek (Sep 9, 2016)

Is this helipad on the roof? What is size and standard of flats inside this towers? ( Champion Park)


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Clever Park - Alliance | 6x95m | 6x30st | 24st | U/C*
16/02/17


SVX said:


> http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-462047.html


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Everest | 100m 31st | U/C*
17/04/17


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*63 Khokhryakov Str. | 32st | U/C*
09/04/17


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Olkhovsky Park | 33st | 2x25st | U/C*
03/04/17


Umformer said:


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Moscovsky Quarter | 100m 31st | 2x82m 2x25st | U/C*
19/04/17


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Clever Park - Alliance | 6x95m | 6x30st | 24st | U/C*
07/04/17


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Arbatsky | 112m 31st | T/O*
28/03/17


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Svetly | 100m 31st | 4x81m 4x25st | U/C*
13/04/17


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Makarovsky | 28st | 25st | U/C*
22/03/17


>


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Park Kamennye Palatky (Stone Tents Park) | 31fl | 98m 2x29fl | 26fl | 2x24fl | 22fl | U/C*





















aekb said:


> "Каменные палатки" в середине декабря (16.12.2017):


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Forum-city | 100m 31fl | 21fl | U/C*























































December 2017



alley cat said:


>


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Sheynkmana-Radishcheva streets intersection | 28 fl | 99m | U/C*



















http://atomsk.ru/web-cameras/


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Perviy Nikolaevskiy (First Nikolaev) | 3x35fl | 3x109m | Approved*









































































http://osa-group.com/project/3083


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Everest | 100m 31st | U/C*



alexandr-M said:


> 11.12.2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Trinity (Khokhryakova, 63) | 31fl | 99m | U/C*

















http://trinity-ekb.ru/



alexandr-M said:


> 29.11.2017





maximN1 said:


>


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*iTower | 2x32fl | Site prep*
























































https://66.ru/realty/news/206291/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Svoboda Residence 97m/27fl Photo by alley cat


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

"Na Nekrasova" Photo by developer


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Ice hockey arena


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Clever park by HORS


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Forum city by Developer


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Impressive city!


----------



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

Population
(2010 Census)[7]Area
[6]Government
CountryRussiaFederal subjectSverdlovsk Oblast[1]Founded18 November 1723[2]City status since1781[3] • BodyCity Duma[4] • Head[5]Alexey Orlov [ru][5] • Total1,111 km2 (429 sq mi)Elevation
237 m (778 ft) • Total1,349,772 • Estimate 
(2021)[8]1,495,066 • Rank4th in 2010 • Density1,200/km2 (3,100/sq mi)


----------



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

Ekaterinburg stadium WC 2018


----------



## Khievf (Feb 12, 2017)

"Copper House", new headquarters of the Russian Copper Company. Designed by Foster + Partners


















































> «Медный дом» в Екатеринбурге: штаб-квартира РМК
> 
> 
> Долгожданная первая реализация проекта архитектурного бюро Foster + Partners в России.
> ...


----------

